# [ODMP] Massachusetts State Police, Massachusetts ~ June 15, 2006



## Guest (Jul 5, 2006)

A Trooper with the Massachusetts State Police was killed in the line of duty on June 15, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18331*


----------

